# New HT/HA sub build



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I have listed my giant horn loaded sub project and about to build something smaller and nicer looking.

4 ID15's, separate sealed 2 cubic ft champers, very closely coupled driver locations, etc.....it will be around 32" tall, 10" deep, 60" long with the subs mounted near the floor. This will fit below the window so my wife's big houseplants can sit on top. 

I am making each chamber a separate box so I can move them easier, reconfigure, etc.......then will strap them together on the rear, bottom and a nice top shelf for the plants. I might veneer them but for the time being just paint them black. 

Power, for now, SA1000 PE rack mount amp, later 2kw Crown PA amp when I find a crossover/eq I can use(if needed, I can determine that with the PE amp)

Why not something more exotic like horn loaded, etc.........I will do that later built into the floor of our next house with a huge horn like one I saw being built by Doc Edgar a few years back 

After a good chat with Doc and a couple with Eric at ID, this sealed setup is perfect for my needs. It will be very fine and easy to build, so easy I might pay a local audio shop to build them so I can spend the time on the quad IDQ10V3 enclosure for my truck, IDQ12V3 for my vert Vette, roll bar for the vette(a very tough design I already have 50 hours into!)

-------

Mains: Edgarhorn Slimlines with upgraded tweeters, oil filled caps, etc...on a fully modified Baby Sophia amp(incredible little bugger but will upgrade that over time)

New mains in the near future: Titans!!!!!!

Source: Oppo BD83 SE, quad output DACs on each stereo channel, best deal in high end BR, DVD, Audio, etc......, no vinyl for me, I have to many other hobbies already. 

--------

Rick


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Looking forward to the build Rick!


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I have decided to make it easy on myself, I have more projects than I could finish in years of work if I was retired, which I am far from being!

I ordered 4 enclosures from PE, 2 cubes each, I can stack them or line them up, two per corner, all together, etc, for this place and our next. This gives me lots of options and I just have to use the Jasper jig to cut the sub holes and a hole saw for the terminal cups. 

$90 plus $9.95 each shipped, I love building stuff but my time for it is hard to come by and more valuable spent taking care of my fellow enthusiast customers. That and I build my first speaker enclosures in the 60's, not like it is some new fun thing to do for me

Once we build something really cool in our next place, like a giant underfloor sub system, these can go into the band room, etc......My wife and I want to get serious about playing drums, guitar, keyboards, bass, etc... so have nearly a full setup now, 4 guitars, 1 bass that is an acoustic electric, 5 amps, full drum kit, old but superb Yamaha Keyboard(they were $5k new, I paid $200 for it!) will be adding more instruments, amps, a full PA, etc.....as time passes and I get killer deals like I have on nearly all of it over the past few years. They we will invite great local musicians that want to party, get fed really well and jamb with us, we know plenty here in Utah, sure our next location will have them as well!

Rick


----------

